# Cree LED bulbs



## dahur (Dec 18, 2009)

I was in Home Depot a couple days ago, and picked up 7 of these low priced LED bulbs.
The 40w (6w) are $9.97, and the 60w (9.5w) are $12.97

They come on instantly to full brightness, and the light looks just like incandescent bulbs.

Cree has a contract to sell them in all Home Depot's. 
I plan on replacing all my CFL's with LED's.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Cree is a very popular maker of LED lamps for flashlights. I have several Cree equipped handheld and weapon mounted lights ranging from 60 lumens all the way up to 800 lumens. I have a few LED bulbs I have picked up off eBay with mixed results. I will definitely be looking into some Cree light bulbs. I just hope other places sell them as I don't shop at Home Depot.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Yeah Cree is one of only a few makers of the high power leds that are in these bulbs, flashlights, etc interesting to see them selling the finished product as well, especially at a low price.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

I bought a bunch of CFL bulbs when they started to get really cheap. They have their place, but will eventually be replaced by LED's. I have some incandescent bulbs saved for incubator/brooder applications, etc.
I like the CREE flashlights. The 1800 lumens ones are not THAT bright, but are pretty nice all the same. I like the MXDL brand for having received good ones.


----------

